# The DECASP Comedy Gazette



## Ludwig Von Chumpsky (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm a regular poster at TCM so I don't want you to think this is a fly by junk post.

I edit a humor and comedy site called The DECASP Comedy Gazette which is sort of smart dumb humor. I'd thought you'd all get a kick out of the latest content which is very music oriented: a Music History piece about Haydn, a piece relating to Mozart, and an interesting interview with a legendary blues guitarist. A few other things too.

All in good fun. Hope you enjoy it.

The DECASP Comedy Gazette


----------

